# Got Bit (WARNING!! KIND OF GRAPHIC!)



## KamaKazzy (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I work at an exotics pet store, and we have a very large Green Anaconda. Total sweetheart. We had her outside the other day, and I was holding her:






Soon enough she got fed up with being held...and she bit someone...just so happened to be me.





I thought it was wicked cool, of course:





Yeah, we put tattoo ink in it so it will stay.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy Toledo!! She's BIG!  And has a large mouth, apparently (*shudder*)

Do they give any sort of warning that they're getting fed up? Or they just turn around and bite. Is it hard to get them 'off' of you when they bite?


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 7, 2008)

lol Yup! Cool snake though. First time she has ever bitten.


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 7, 2008)

wow!!.. that should´ve hurt.... I would have freaked out!!.... now you have evidence to pass on to grandkids... LOL


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 7, 2008)

lol thanks!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 7, 2008)

You look dwarfed by the snake.  Give us some details...weight and length.

I can totally get the fact to have the tatt marks of the incident, but would've hoped you made sure that all infection was well out the window.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 8, 2008)

did he only get the lower jaw into your arm? Cause the upper jaw got 4 rows of teeth in it right?
Beautiful looking snake though


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 8, 2008)

She is 15-16 feet, around 200 lbs. I'm 5'3 and 115 lbs.
My boss is weird, and owns four businesses in that building: A pet store, a bowling pro shop, a tattoo supply shop, and a medical supply shop. We had some medical soap and such to wash it with before adding the tattoo ink, but I had to ad the ink that day if I wanted it to stay.
Doenoe, the way she was positioned, her head was against my arm, so all she had to do was open her mouth (much better than striking me, in my opinion...). It seems that her top jaw and half of the bottom jaw actually got me. Oh yeah, and she is GORGEOUS. I still love this girl. In fact, I was petting her just yesterday. I know she was just scared and the bite was just a warning.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow how scary.  I have a bunny and Guinea pig and I am scared of them.  LOL  I couldn't imagine being by a big snake like that.


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 8, 2008)

lol!! Man, those furry critters have some big teeth on them.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 9, 2008)

hehe yeah, it would be way worse if did a strike. A friend of mine had that with a python (dont remember which one, but it was big) you could really see the rows of teeth in his hand.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2008)

Read this while handling a snake, but hey, the one I handled is about 100 times SMALLER! And I prefer that!  But the owner of said (little) snake (i.e. my daughter) said, her two can bite and leave marks, too. Usually, however, they don't mind being handled. They only bite when they mistake her hand for food.


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Burmese Python? Man, those, when they strike, hit with their noses, bruising you. Anacondas go with their mouths gaping. 

Oh, I'm getting at least one baby anaconda this summer, not to mention countless other snakes.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 10, 2008)

Snakes scare me.  I don't know which ones are venomous and which aren't so they all freak me out.

I picked up a baby snake a while back that I thought was all sweet and innocent and it was a baby copperhead.  And it actually scratched my skin with its teeth while I was picking it up (it tried to reach around).  I hear I could have gotten REALLY sick from it had it bitten me...  Anyway, you snake handlers are crazy.  I had my fill.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 10, 2008)

Kamakazzy, you've got my respect. Just being so nonchalant about it and taking it in stride bodes well with me.

Kudos


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------

